# Poop caked on chicks toes



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My silkie chicks have poop caked on their toes to the point where you cant see the nail. I want to remove it but cant because i feel i may detach the chicks toes. They are very young.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Run their feet under water and rub the poop off, your not going to detach a toe.


----------

